# 175 tool reviews, set ups and great ww info by thinz



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/thintz12#g/u

Tom Hinz chimes in here occasionally and is a member. Great stuff! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*86 more good videos!*

http://www.youtube.com/user/wwgoaeditor#g/u :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing :smile:


----------

